# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Flexus opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Podobno lek jest bardzo skuteczny i mam nadzieję że mi pomoże. A co Wy o tym leku sądzicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poleciła mi doktor reumatolog jako nowośc na rynku - "prawdopodobnie ma byc skuteczny"
Prawda!!! Jest skuteczny i to bardzo!!!. 
Już po około dziesięciu dniach poczułam ogromną ulgę w stawach.
Wchodzę na czwarte piętro bez bólu w stawach kolanowych.
Trzymam telefon przy uchu nawet dwadzieścia minut i potem mogę wyprostowac rękę i nie boli staw łokciowy.
I mogłabym tak wymieniac wszystkie stawy po kolei.
Zobaczymy jak długo?
Zaczęłam drugie opakowanie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moją mamę (szczupłą kobietę)bardzo bolały nogi w kostkach (widoczne zwyrodnienie) jest szczupła kobietą,  mama jest w trakcie kuracji Flexusem (zaczęła 2 m-c) i uskarża się na dziwne uczucie bólu, którego wczesniej nie czuła.Jest on trudny do określenia (trochę tak jakby jej nogi stawały się obce). Mama ma nadzieje, że to dobry ból bo zaczyna się odbudowa, a ja zaczynam się zastanawiać czy fleksus, który kupiłam za ok. 37 zł. przez internet (podobno z apteki Nova) jest orginalny i czy podczas samej kuracji może nastąpić uczucie dziwnego bólu. Czy ktoś tak mial?

----------


## Klara80

Witam,od dziecka cierpię na bóle stawów.W zasadzie od jesieni do wiosny nie zasypiam normalnie gdyż ból jest nieznośny.Jestem w trakcie 2 opakowania i stawy(kostki,kolana)nie bola mnie w ogóle!Jest to dla mnie przedziwny stan,bo wcześniej nie było dnia bez bólu.Jedynie co to boję się,że ból wróci po 3-miesięcznej kuracji:-(O preparacie dowiedziałam się od mojej babci która dostała go na imieniny i podziałał na nią inaczej nie zwrócilabym na niego uwagi:-)Kupiłam go w Łodzi -teraz jest w promocji w Kwiatach polskich za 40 zl(op.na 2 tygodnie)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 
Chcę się podzielić swoim doświadczeniem z fleksus tabletki.
Kupiłam czytając dobre opinie na tym forum , ale nie zdążyłam się przekonać jak działa na stawy
 bo po tygodniu brania wysiadł mi żołądek który leczę już 2 miesiące więc ostrożnie z tym specyfikiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jakie dokładnie były objawy ze strony żołądka? pytam bo też mam od paru dni dolegliwości, a jestem w połowie opakowania...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;127342]a jakie dokładnie były objawy ze strony żołądka? pytam bo też mam od paru dni dolegliwości, a jestem w połowie opakowania...[/QU
Jakby mi jedzenie utkwiło w żołądku później było tylko gorzej ,kwasy, cofanie treści pokarmowej itp.

----------

